
Daylight Saving Time Has Long-Term Impact on the Brain - spking
https://www.studyfinds.org/biological-clockwork-daylight-saving-time-has-long-term-impact-on-the-brain-study-warns/
======
simonblack
I doubt that very much. If that were really the case, nobody would be using
time-zones, but the local time instead in every single locality. (Much as used
to happen before the railways introduced time-zones to synchronise times in
different towns in the 1800s so that trains could run to a standard schedule.)

[https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/railroads-
create...](https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/railroads-create-the-
first-time-zones)

